# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 31)



## ripjack13

*What are your favorite kinds of projects to do/make?*
*


*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the woodspinner and the spinartist too...


----------



## Lou Currier

Anything round

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Karl_99

Pens, Pens, Pens...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

The ones I get finished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

I think the most enjoyable projects have been donations for benefit auctions and the rocking planes that I've made for underprivileged kids.
Obviously you try to do the best you can on anything that you do, but these projects somehow make you reach just a little deeper and mean more to me than cash in hand.
I think this was the first one that I made. I have one made of pine half done right now for this year and am thinking of making one entirely out of ERC and doing a raffle or auction on our local yard sale site for it. I'd be friggin' thrilled to be able to donate a few hundred bucks worth of toys to the kids from nothing more than some free wood, a handful of screws and some poly that is donated from the local lumberyard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

I think it depends on what "season" of woodworking I'm in. For a while it has been pens or other small turned items. Right now I'm enjoying some shop projects to get my shop organized and put back together. But what I'm looking forward to the most is getting back into building furniture. It has been too long away from building furniture and I have so many things I want to build!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ray D

I would have to say boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ray D said:


> I would have to say boxes.



Round or square?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Lou Currier said:


> Round or square?


Square. Have don't a bunch of jewelry boxes and tea boxes and a humidor every now and than. I enjoy the quick gratification that a pen will produce but there's just something about box making. Our daughter has a large collection of my work that she apparently cherishes. Lol

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lou Currier

You'll have to teach me how to make a good box...I'm terrible at square things

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Ray D

Lou Currier said:


> You'll have to teach me how to make a good box...I'm terrible at square things


Doug Stowe has some fantastic books available on building boxes. He's the one that got me excited about box making.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Depends on how I feel at the time.  As long as it's a one of a kind. I think for me it's more like not liking anything repetitive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Uhm.......all of them! Any time in the shop is good time. Working with my hands gives me joy. I like to do flat work, turnings, scroll work, milling too because for me it is a part of the wood working process. Even projects for the shop itself are rewarding and fun. And making tools and jigs and such that I will use for wood working. I really have no favorites and I like variety.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## lvstealth

hmmm... right now it is the learning that is exciting, trying and trying till i get it right! the real favorite thing i like is the feel of the wood. i like touching it! i like taking a board and making it into anything! you come in, see just a board, then in the end, the board is something else! the beginning then the end... i love the transformation!

i am trying my hand at a box right now, it is probably the hardest thing yet! but i will conquer the box! i am trying to make it with box joints first... then my plan is to try to make a wooden hinge! - L

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Anything made out of wood and does not require a blue lighter.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Spinartist

Woodturning hollow vessels from a nice burl!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Pretty much everything. I love that I can glue 7 pieces of different wood together, sand it and put some mineral oil on it and people say, "WOW, how do you do that?" I know, and so do y'all, that it's nothing special, but "normal" people have no idea. I love dealing with all the beautiful different woods that the Big Guy has created for us. Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Pretty much everything. I love that I can glue 7 pieces of different wood together, sand it and put some mineral oil on it and people say, "WOW, how do you do that?" I know, and so do y'all, that it's nothing special, but "normal" people have no idea. I love dealing with all the beautiful different woods that the Big Guy has created for us. Tony


So what you are saying is you make plywood, cut it into the same shape as texas, oil it and people say "wow"?



Only in Texas and parts of Mississippi...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> So what you are saying is you make plywood, cut it into the same shape as texas, oil it and people say "wow"?
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Texas and parts of Mississippi...



Only a Stoopid Islander would think I was talking about plywood......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Only a Stoopid Islander would think I was talking about plywood......


You glue 7 boards together to cut something out of it that will keep its strength and show different grains and colors?... whats that process called in texas because as you guessed thats called plywood in Hawaii braddah...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

I don't really have a favorite, but I enjoy projects that present challenges... I get a kick out of figuring stuff out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> I don't really have a favorite, but I enjoy projects that present challenges... I get a kick out of figuring stuff out.


A train leaves the station at 7pm heading east at 90 mph as the sillisippian catches a fish and tony learns what plywood really is, you need to figure out how the color blue smells in a vacuum.

Your time starts now.


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> A train leaves the station at 7pm heading east at 90 mph as the sillisippian catches a fish and tony learns what plywood really is, you need to figure out how the color blue smells in a vacuum.
> 
> Your time starts now.



Trick question... blue always smells the same

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

The crazy islander makes an appearance

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Trick question... blue always smells the same


Oh you are good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> So what you are saying is you make plywood, cut it into the same shape as texas, oil it and people say "wow"?
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Texas and parts of Mississippi...


I have one of his cutting boards and it is one of my treasures. It makes a good base to chop the chickens heads off. When you lay their heads on that pretty board that looks like Texas they think they are already in Heaven.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> I have one of his cutting boards and it is one of my treasures. It makes a good base to chop the chickens heads off. When you lay their heads on that pretty board that looks like Texas they think they are already in Heaven.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

It might be something I've never done before or maybe after I've done that over and over and finally got it right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Blueglass said:


> It might be something I've never done before or maybe after I've done that over and over and finally got it right?


I was wondering how someone gets good at stuff, "over and over" who'd'a thunkedit...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

My favorite projects... Anything that doesn't involve grease and oil of late. None of those projects seem to be panning out, no matter how diligently I try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> My favorite projects... Anything that doesn't involve grease and oil of late. None of those projects seem to be panning out, no matter how diligently I try.


Totally agree. I will do mechanic work but not because I enjoy it. I rather have a splinter under my nail than grease.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

Yes.

It's wood, it's time in the shop, what can be wrong with that?

Having said that I'm not all that much of a fan of making pens at this point in time. What I need to make more of is time in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar

best project is one when i go to the barn and at least get started instead of going to the barn to work to work on the project and for some reason get side tracked and never start the project but venture into the Bermuda triangle and have no clue of where the day went or what i went to the barn for in the first place ! 
Head'n to the Barn ! what was the question ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## lvstealth

um... i got this! (the plywood thing) it is the difference in layers and pieces! weee! 

now, i have changed my mind, right now, this very second, my new favorite is (drum roll) making a box that is purty and right. i am now on the 4th, and i am seeing improvement. and it is FUN! i love that i can take a board and make it into a box that looks like something i see at the crafts fair! (well, not that good, but i am aiming high!)

what i am starting to hate is sawdust and wood shavings from all the gizmos that touch the wood (even the pincil sharpener!). is there a purpose for saw dust? can i make my own paper? i have to take a bag of it out to the garbage every day, i have found that one board makes one box and more saw dust than should be reasonable! how can a board make more sawdust than the board? oh well, such is the way with a hobby. - L

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 131820


I'm just repeating what the chickens tell me. Someone who leaves the islands for K.C. to spend the winter. You just have to wonder about how their mind works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Lisa...you should see all the mess from turning if you that is bad

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> I'm just repeating what the chickens tell me. Someone who leaves the islands for K.C. to spend the winter. You just have to wonder about how their mind works.


Are you kidding? The crazy part to me is not living where its cold. Unlike silly Texans i love the white stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Are you kidding? The crazy part to me is not living where its cold. Unlike silly Texans i love the white stuff.





Stoopid Islander......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Sawdust makes good mulch Lisa. Put it around your plants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

rocky1 said:


> Sawdust makes good mulch Lisa. Put it around your plants.



Like @rocky1 said it makes for great mulch but don't put walnut saw dust/shavings around your plants, that will kill it. Walnut sawdust is great for where you want to keep weeds out such as a patio or walkway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Sawdust makes good mulch Lisa. Put it around your plants.




Agree, Walnut dust will kill many plants

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink

I like doing something I've never done before. Unless it's something I've done before and enjoyed. If I didn't enjoy it, I probably wouldn't try it again. So pretty much, if I do a job a second time, I liked doing it, unless I really must do it. That I don't like. 

what was the original question?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

I'm not sure, but I think you answered it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Brink said:


> I like doing something I've never done before. Unless it's something I've done before and enjoyed. If I didn't enjoy it, I probably wouldn't try it again. So pretty much, if I do a job a second time, I liked doing it, unless I really must do it. That I don't like.
> 
> what was the original question?




Is that why you have a few kids??


----------



## Brink

Spinartist said:


> Is that why you have a few kids??



I have four


----------



## Schroedc

My favorite projects are the ones I do for myself. Trying new things, knowing the finished project only has to please myself, not anyone else and I don't have to take advice or suggestions from anyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

